# Help - Diaphragm Pump Question



## kingsebi (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys, I have a question. I've been in business for 10 years now and do mostly painting. But I do a good amount of pressure washing. I am looking into buying a Delavan 5850 pump for roof cleaning. Going to be hooking it up to a 50 gallon tank. Pretty simple set up. Any suggestions or comments on this pump or any other pump for that matter. Help me out Ken! lol.

ANY input you have on a suitable set up would be appreciated.

4 gmp enough or should I go 5?

Bypass or Demand? Which is better suited? Whats the difference?

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Talk to Bob at Pressure Tek. He'll be able to walk you through your purchase.


----------

